

Prof. George Church is doing an IAmA on Reddit. - skosuri
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/h40at/ask_george_church_prof_of_genetics_at_harvard/

======
skosuri
I'll take a look at the top questions here as well (if there are any) and send
them to him.

